# want to change from battery to ac power



## sassie02 (Sep 1, 2008)

How do I change from battery power to ac power? My computer is plugged in, but running only on battery. I can't figure out how to switch it.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Why you think that it is running on battery?
The little picture of a battery indicates that it is charging.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's plugged in and truly running on battery, you have a problem with either the laptop or the power brick.


----------

